
Y Combinator Secret Recipes on Working with Remote Engineers - Riphyak
https://youteam.co.uk/blog/y-combinator-on-working-with-remote-engineers/
======
Riphyak
Why do some founders choose to hire remote developers, while others are "in-
house only"? How do YC alumni hire remote and manage remote developers? Why is
outsourcing considered drug-dealing by some?

This and more - in the exclusive interview of YC VP of Marketing Craig Cannon.

------
yula_os
"Once you tried it – you’re hooked". That's a very good point. If you've got
enough experience in managing your distributed team across different locations
and time zones, then you'd taste your real impact over great distances,
especially when working with the best engineering talent in the world.

